# Uwell Crown 3



## Rafique (12/4/17)

anyone bringing these in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baker (12/4/17)

I've watched every review available on YouTube, and every single reviewer is raving about it. I've never heard the word perfect used so many times to describe a tank. Can't wait!


----------



## Rafique (12/4/17)

Baker said:


> I've watched every review available on YouTube, and every single reviewer is raving about it. I've never heard the word perfect used so many times to describe a tank. Can't wait!




hopefully they come out with an RBA for it. I dare say its best looking tank I have seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (12/4/17)

The last two reviews I watched said there's an RBA coming, but I'm not sure about that. Doesn't matter to me, I prefer stock coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (12/4/17)

Baker said:


> The last two reviews I watched said there's an RBA coming, but I'm not sure about that. Doesn't matter to me, I prefer stock coils




hopefully we get a response from a vendor, I also enjoyed the crown stock coils so il get a few to last till the RBA arrives.

This is on my wish list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/4/17)

Here she is locked and loaded.

Arriving shortly at Vaperite​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Baker (14/4/17)

YEAH!!!


----------



## Baker (14/4/17)

Are all colours on the way?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/4/17)

Baker said:


> Are all colours on the way?



Yes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (14/4/17)

Can't wait first order will be mine if @Baker doesn't beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Can't wait first order will be mine if @Baker doesn't beat me to it



Let us know what its like @Rafique


----------



## Rafique (14/4/17)

Silver said:


> Let us know what its like @Rafique



Will do @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (14/4/17)

How's the Vape @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/4/17)

Can't wait...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/4/17)

The vape is great. Very similar to the Cleito 120 but I prefer the top fill on the Crown III


----------



## Baker (18/4/17)

@Vaperite South Africa, what's the ETA?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/4/17)

Baker said:


> @Vaperite South Africa, what's the ETA?



Not sure. Order has been placed but waiting for our supplier to confirm. Hopefully they will ship in two weeks max and then around ten days after that until we have them. Where are you based as I can lend you my demo unit until then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/4/17)

Anyone else planning on getting them in sooner. I don't think I could wait 3 weeks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker (18/4/17)

Wow that would've been awesome! I'm in Cape Town though, so far from you, thanks for the gesture though! I'll just have to be patient...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

bumping up in case anyone bringing them in sooner, patience is not my virtue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/4/17)

These are brand new. Our supplier is receiving the first batch from the factory. We have 80 on order in all colours except for regular black but we have ordered matte black. Our supplier estimates that ours will be ready end of April

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

